# Excel Power Query how to change SQL Server credentials



## Peter756 (Dec 10, 2020)

I have an Excel spreadsheet which retrieves data from a Sql Server database using Power Query.  I want to change the Sql Server credentials. The Excel Help says to go to the Power Query ribbon in Settings, select Data Source Settings.  The Data Source Settings panel is exactly what I want.  However, I cannot find the Power Query ribbon anywhere on my version of Excel. It is not in Options> Add Ins as suggested in one or two other posts. Note that Power Pivot and Power Map are listed and selected.

Scanning the various Excel ribbons, I cannot find the Data Source Settings panel anywhere.  I would be grateful if somebody could explain where I can find the panel to change my Sql Server credentials.
My Excel is Office 365 Version 2011 desktop running on WIndows 10.

Thanks.


----------



## sandy666 (Dec 10, 2020)

(probably)
Excel ribbon:
Data  tab
Show queries & Connections
Dbl click on any Query
it will opem Power Query window where Power Query ribbon is


----------



## sandy666 (Dec 10, 2020)

additional info


----------



## Peter756 (Dec 11, 2020)

Thank you Sandy666.  I can get to the Power Query window as you suggest and click Data Source settings. This gives me a Data Source screen which defaults to Data sources in current workbook.  What I didn't do earlier was click Global permissions.  When I do that, right clicking on Edit permissions on the relevant connection gives me the screen I want, which leads to setting new Sql Server database credentials.


----------



## sandy666 (Dec 11, 2020)

You are welcome
Hope it will work for you


----------

